

The Pmarca Guide to Startups: product/market fit - garbowza
http://pmarca-archive.posterous.com/the-pmarca-guide-to-startups-part-4-the-only

======
ghshephard
Thanks, now I have to see if he's actually quoting my Brother or if there is
another "Tim Shephard" out there. :-)

"Finally, to quote Tim Shephard: "A great team is a team that will always beat
a mediocre team, given the same market and product.""

------
adamt
I think this is one of the single most valuable lessons any startup can learn.
Having been a founder of 3 or 4 startups, and learnt from successes and also
from failures, I cannot emphasise enough how important product/market fit and
timing is.

Incidentally - this comes from a blog post he actually wrote some time ago
that's been republished.

